# Playstation 3 und WLan-Verbindung



## lokker (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Playstation 3 (Slim) gekauft und stehe vor einem nicht all zu seltenen Problem. Und zwar bekomme ich einfach keine Verbindung zum Internet mit ihr. Es kommt dauernd die Fehlermeldung "DNS-Fehler (80710102). 
Bei Google finde ich Massenhaft solcher Threads mit den gleichen Problemen, leider hat mir keiner davon geholfen. 

Mein Anbieter ist Arcor, und ich habe die Acror-Easy Box A300 WLan. Mein Pc ist mit einem Lan-Kabel angeschlossen und ich möchte die PS3 gleichzeitig über WLan verbinden. 

Am besten ich beschreib mal wie ich vorgehe.

1.---> Benutzerdefiniert

2.--->Drahtlos

3.--->Scannen

4.--->Meine Verbidnung auswählen (die Verbindung beträgt ca 70% also würd ich davon ausgehen das darin kein Problem besteht)

5.--->SSID eingeben

6.--->da bin ich mir noch etwas unsicher. Ich habe 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten. "Keine", "WEP" und "WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK". Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man die Nummer die auf der Rückseite vom Router ist eingeben soll. 
Bei steht das jetzt ENCR.-Key und dann die Nummer, ist das richtige? Ich kann sie auch nur beim "WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK" eingeben, bei "WEP" kommt diee Meldung das die Nummer falsch sei.

7.--->So ab hier muss ich meine IP-Adresse einstellen. Allerdings ändert mein Router nach jedem ein und ausschalten seine IP. Müsste ich dann "Automatisch" wählen oder sie irgendwie "Manuell" einstellen?
Mein größtes Problem ist aber herauszufinden wo ich die DNS-Nummer usw. finden kann. Mit dem Befehl "ipconfig/all" wird mir zwar alles angezeigt, aber unter Standardgateway wird mir keine IP angezeigt sondern irgend eine Kombination aus Buchstaben und Zahlen.
Wenn ich über die Systemsteuerung nachschaue, Beginnt meine IP-Adresse mit 188.... die restlichen Zahlen ändern sich wie gesagt ständig. Bei Standardgateway wird mir nichts angezeigt und meine DNS-Nummern fangen mit 195... an was wiederum auch ganz anders ist als das was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe.

8.--->MTU auf Autmatisch

9.--->Proxy-Server nicht verwenden

10.--->UPnP Aktivieren


Jetzt kann ich meine Internetverbindung testen es kommt aber wie gesagt immer die gleiche Meldung. 
"Während der Kommunikation mit dem Server ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Es handelt sich um einen DNS_Fehler. (80710102)"

Anhand von Google scheinen extrem viele dieses Problem zu haben. 

Ich weiß ist ne Menge Text mit vielen Fragen aber ch hoffe jemand weiß was ich falsch mache, danke schonmal im voraus.


mfg


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Dein Router ändert seine IP bestimmt nicht. Er hat eine fest eingestellte Router-IP. Wenn du am PC ipconfig eingibst, dann ist es die IP unter Standard-Gateway. Und die behält er. Immer! Er bekommt nur auf dem Wan-Port eine neue IP vom Provider, wenn du ihn ansteckst. Aber diese IP ist für dich wurst. Unter dieser IP ist er vom Internet aus erreichbar.

Wichtig ist für dich die Router-IP. Diese IP stellst du überall als Gateway und als DNS-Server ein. Natürlich nur für den Fall, daß du die Adressen selbst vergibst und nicht über DHCP automatisch vergibst.

Und als Schlüssel nimmst du WPA2. Dieser Schlüssel steht entweder hinten auf dem Router, oder aber, du kannst ihn im Web-Interface des Routers unter WLAN sehen. Auf das Web-Interface kommst du, in dem du einfach mit nem Browser die Router-IP eingibst.

Noch Fragen?

Edit:

Nochmal zur Konfiguration, wenn du statisch vergeben willst.

Nehmen wir an, dein Router hat die Router-IP

192.168.172.1 (irgendwas in der Art wird es sein, weil in dem Fall eigentlich immer eine private Klasse-C Adresse vergeben wird)
255.255.255.0 ist deine Subnet mask

Diese Maske würde bedeuten, daß die ersten drei Oktetts deine Netzadresse sind und das letzte Oktett die Hostbits.

Du bist also im Netz 192.168.172.0

Die erste Adresse wird meist für das Gateway genommen, also dein Router mit

192.168.172.1

Diese Adresse müssen alle Komponenten im Netz 192.168.172.0 als Gateway eingetragen haben. Desweiteren ist es auch die Adresse des primären DNS-Servers für alle.

Jetzt kannst du der Playstation zum Beispiel 192.168.172.100 geben und dem Computer 192.168.172.101.

Du könntest hier theoretisch von 192.168.172.2-192.168.172.254 vergeben. Die 255 nicht, denn die ist in dem Fall Broadcast-Adresse. 

Broadcast-Adresse -> alle Hostbits auf 1

So, daß war jetzt ein kleiner Kurs in Netzwerk. Ich hoffe, es hilft dir weiter.

Nochmal Edit:

Der Grund warum ich oben zum Beispiel 101 gewählt habe, anstelle von zum Beispiel 2 ist, daß dein Router evtl. DHCP aktiviert hat. Wenn dem so ist, dann gibt es einen DHCP-Pool. Also ein fest reservierter IP-Bereich. Diese IP's dürfen nicht verwendet werden, da sonst evtl. zwei gleiche IP's vergeben werden.

Welche IP's dein Router reserviert, steht im Handbuch. Du kannst DHCP natürlich auch ausschalten. Musst du wissen. Aber für jemanden, der keine Ahnung von Adressierungen im Netzwerk hat, ist DHCP eigentlich die beste Alternative.


----------



## lokker (19. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar wie ich die IP meines Routers herausfinde. Kann ich die im Handbuch nachlesen oder finde ich sie irgendwo auf meinem Pc? Und wenn ich sie habe, soll ich sie dann einfach überall bei den Einstellungen in der PS3 eintragen?

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Zuerst sollten wir mal klären, ob du nun über DHCP automatisch vergibst, oder statische Adressen vergeben möchtest.

Hast du aktuell DHCP aktiviert?

Zu sehen in der Konsole -> ipconfig /all eingeben und dann schauen, was unter DHCP aktiviert steht.
Steht da ja oder nein?

Und zur eigentlichen Frage. Diese IP siehst du unter Standard-Gateway, wenn du am Computer ipconfig eingibst.
Diese IP bekommt jede Komponente im Netzwerk, für die du die Adresse selbst vergeben möchtest einmal unter Standard-Gateway und einmal unter DNS-Server eingetragen.
Die IP der Komponente selber, die du ins Netz stellen willst (z.b. Playstation), die darf natürlich nicht die gleiche Adresse bekommen, sondern muss eine andere bekommen und zwar nach dem Schema, welches ich oben erklärt habe.

Poste doch mal, was du am Computer siehst, wenn du ipconfig eingibst.

Gib mir die

- Subnetzmaske
- Standard-Gateway
- DNS-Server
- und IP des Computers selber


----------



## lokker (19. Februar 2010)

Ok, habs mal rauskopiert:


 DHCP aktiviert. : Nein
 Autokonfiguration aktiviert. : Ja
 IPv6.Adresse. : 2002:550:6821::550:6821(Bevorzugt)
 IPv6Adressse. : 2002:bc6b:f5d1::bc6b:f5d1(Bevorzugt)
 Standardgateway. : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
 NetBIOS über TCP/IP. : Deaktiviert


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein IPv6 sondern IPv4 bitte^^

So muss das aussehen:


----------



## lokker (19. Februar 2010)

also bei mir sieht das so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Link


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

6To4 und ISATAP interessieren nicht. Das ist nur zur Kommunikation zwischen IPv4 und IPv6. Uns interessiert der Ethernet-Adapter. Scroll doch mal hoch. Uns interessiert, was ziemlich weit oben steht.


----------



## lokker (19. Februar 2010)

Beim rest steht genau das gleiche. Gebe ich das irgendwie falsch ein? Beim eintippen steht dann immer C:\Users\...\>ipconfig/all. Muss ich irgendwie den Ordner wechslen, wenn ja wie?

Sorry bin da noch totaler anfänger...


----------



## lokker (19. Februar 2010)

PPP-Adapter Bandbreitenverbindung:

 Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
 IPv4-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . : 188.107.245.209
 Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
 Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0

Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung 2:

 Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
 IPv4-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.234
 Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :


so ich hoffe das ist jetzt das richtige^^


----------



## Klos1 (19. Februar 2010)

Da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Und wo ist die Gateway-Adresse? Kann ja nicht sein, daß die leer ist.
Du hast doch nen Router, oder?

Mach jetzt nochmal ipconfig /all und schau, was dann unter Ethernet-Adapter Lan-Verbindung 2 beim Eintrag "DHCP aktiviert" steht. Steht da ja oder nein?
Und welche IP steht da unter DHCP-Server bzw. DNS-Server?

Außerdem möchte ich wissen, was unter Ethernet-Adapter Lan-Verbindung 1 steht. Denn, wenn du eine Lan-Verbindung 2 hast, dann nehme ich doch stark an, daß dein Mainboard/Netzwerkkarte zwei Ethernet-Adapter hat.
Also sollte da auch irgendwo Ethernet-Adapter Lan-Verbindung stehen. Wie ist da der Status? Steht da Medium getrennt oder ist da auch irgendetwas adressiert?

Nach obigen Angaben würde ich vermuten, daß dein Router 192.168.1.1 hat. Und genau das sollte da auch bei Gateway und DNS- bzw. DHCP-Server stehen, sofern letzterer aktiv ist.


----------



## lokker (19. Februar 2010)

DHCP ist deaktiviert und bei Lan-Verbindung 1 steht "medium getrennt".
Habe jetzt die von dir genannte Nummer in Systemsteuerung bei Lan-Verbindung 2 eingetragen. 
Die steht jetzt auch im "cmd".


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2010)

Gib sie doch mal im Browser ein. Wenn es die Router-IP ist, dann solltest du damit auf den Router kommen.


----------



## lokker (20. Februar 2010)

komm leider nicht drauf. Es lädt kurz aber dann kommt die Meldung das Server zu lange zum Antworten braucht.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2010)

Sag mal, wer hat das bitte konfiguriert? Scheint ja alles völlig verkorkst zu sein, bei dir. Geh mal bitte am Computer in die Konsole und gib

nslookup

ein und sage mir, was da steht.

Edit:

Versuch auch mal, mit 192.168.2.1 über den Browser auf den Router zu kommen. Das scheint seine Standard-IP zu sein laut meinen Recherchen.


----------



## lokker (20. Februar 2010)

da kommt bei mir das hier


Standardserver: UnKnown
Address: 195.50.140.248


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2010)

oje - sieht nicht nach deinen Router aus. Die DNS-Auflösung scheint auch nicht wirklich zu funktionieren.

Was ist mit der IP 192.168.2.1? Erreichst du darüber deinen Router mittels Browser?


----------



## lokker (20. Februar 2010)

Ok, mit der hat es geklappt.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fein, fein...dann ist das die IP deines Routers. Jetzt gehe bitte auf dem Web-Interface zu Lan-Einstellungen des Routers.
Sieht so aus wie auf dem Bild. Sage mir, wie das bei dir aussieht. Ist da ein Hacken bei DHCP oder nicht.

Edit: Mom...Bild kommt gleich.


Ich geb dir hier noch gleich die Konfiguration mit, da ich jetzt dann weg muss. Wir legen folgendes fest.

In dieser Maske sollte bei dir stehen:

Unter LAN-IP:

IP-Adresse 192.168.2.1
IP-Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Host-Name: bleibt so
DHCP (hier den Hacken bitte setzen)

Bei den Parametern:

Erste Adresse 192.168.2.100
Letzte Adresse 192.168.2.200
immer
Domäne bleibt leer

Damit haben wir nun folgendes bewirkt. Du kannst fortan die Adressierung automatisch machen lassen, in dem du am Computer und an der Playstation Adresse automatisch beziehen einstellst.
Wenn du statisch vergeben willst, dann musst du folgendes beachten:

Unser Router ist nun im Netz 192.168.2.0

Das Gateway ist der Router selbst mit 192.168.2.1. Diese Adresse musst du als Standardgateway und primären DNS-Server an Computer und Playstation eingeben. Aber wie gesagt, nur, wenn du selbst adressieren willst.
Stellst du auf DHCP, geschieht alles automatisch.

Dein DHCP-Pool ist nun zwischen 100 und 200. Haben wir ja oben so eingestellt. Diese IP's darfst du niemals statisch vergeben. In diesem Bereich sucht der Router seine IP's raus, wenn ein Client sich über DHCP-Discover beim Server, also den Router meldet und für sich eine Adresse anfordert.

Das heißt also, daß statische IP's von dir zwischen 192.168.2.2 und 192.168.2.99 oder 192.168.2.201 bis 192.168.2.254 liegen düfen. 255 bleibt immer frei für Broadcast. Broadcast bedeutet, er sendet an alle.

Du könntest jetzt zum Beispiel bei der Playstation sagen:

IP-Adresse 192.168.2.50
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default-Gateway: 192.168.2.1
primärer DNS: 192.168.2.1
sekundärer: leer

Das würde klappen. Und dem PC gibst du zum Beispiel 192.168.2.51 und der Rest bleibt gleich. Oder du stellst am PC Adresse automatisch beziehen ein und es sollte eine Adresse erscheinen, wenn du ipconfig eingibst.
Die sieht dann wie oben aus, nur das die IP-Adresse dann zum Beispiel 192.168.2.150 sein könnte, eben eine aus dem Pool, den wir oben festgelegt haben.

Du solltest bei der Playstation weiterhin UPnP konfigurieren. Am Router wird es wohl schon aktiv sein. UPnP erlaubt es den Spielen, über dynamische Portfreigaben mit der Backend-Stelle, dem Server zu kommunizieren.
Denn dein Router hat eine Firewall und nattet.

NAT heißt, daß dein Router nach außen im Internet mit einer IP versorgt wird, sobald er sich beim Provider anmeldet. Das ist die IP des WAN-Ports. Um diese musst du dich nicht kümmern.
Innerhalb deines Netzwerkes ist dein Router aber mit 192.168.2.1 bekannt. Wenn ein Client irgendetwas in Richtung Internet sendet, dann ersetzt dein Router die Source-IP mit seiner IP, so das es im Internet immer so aussieht, als ob der Absender dein Router wäre. Die Clients innerhalb deines Netzwerkes bleiben unbekannt. Kommt das Paket zurück, dann passiert das ganze in entgegengesetzter Richtung, denn der Router hat sich gemerkt, welcher Client innerhalb deines Netzwerkes dieses Paketz angefordert hat.

Das ganze bietet dir einen gewissen Schutz, denn Pakete, die vom Internet zu dir kommen, die prüft der Router. Wenn diese innerhalb deines Netzwerkes nirgendwo angefordert wurden, dann schmeißt er sie weg.
Bei Online-Spielen kann das zum Problem werden. Deswegen versuchen, bei der Playstation UPnP zu verwenden.

Die Alternative wäre, daß du selber Portfreigaben machst. Welche Ports die Spiele so verwenden, daß musst du von Fall zu Fall beim Hersteller erfragen oder nachlesen. Bei einer Portfreigabe greift die Firewall nicht mehr.
Denn dein Router leitet Anfragen für diesen Port direkt zum Client weiter -> Sicherheitsrisiko!

In Zusammenhang mit deinen Router habe ich leider von Problemen mit der Playstation und UPnP gelesen. Probier es einfach aus. Wenn es nicht geht, dann bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit, es an der Playstation zu deaktivieren. Dann musst du halt im Einzelfall Ports aufmachen oder aber, du stellst die Playstation in die DMZ.

DMZ steht für Demilitarisierte Zone und heißt nichts anderes, als das alles, was du dort im Router einträgst, direkt im Internet steht. Deine Playstation wäre also direkt im Internet erreichbar.
Gut zum spielen, aber natürlich auch riskant. Für die Playstation weniger, aber für den PC absolut. Bei der Playsi gibt es glaub noch weniger Viren.

Aber die schönste Lösung wäre eben über UPnP. So das nichts bei dir im Netzwerk von Internet aus direkt erreichbar ist, sondern nur dein Router alles handelt.

Ich hoffe, daß hilft dir nun weiter.

Bin dann mal weg. Viel Erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (20. Februar 2010)

sorry hat etwas gedauert bis ich das pw wieder gefunden hab...

Sieht aber alles genauso wie auf dem Bild aus


----------



## lokker (20. Februar 2010)

Hurra es läuft alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vieeeeeeeeeeeeelen Dank für deine Hilfe! So langsam bekomme ich auch einen Überblick in meinem ganzen Chaos den ich mal verwurschtelt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

